
Be my tech co-founder - alfra
https://medium.com/@kpljaskovova/be-my-tech-co-founder-b8dc491e64df
======
dudul
> Who will work 15 hours a day next to me.

Science proved many times that working this much does not yield any result and
is actually harmful both for your health and productivity.

Great post otherwise :)

~~~
alfra
Agreed! I found the article and thought it as an interesting approach to look
for a tech cofounder.

What other way would you suggest? [https://angel.co](https://angel.co) ?

------
jamesdharper3
Great post. Love the creativity. Wish I was a developer or I'd inquire. I'll
check up again- When/If you need some kick ass marketing!

~~~
kpljaskovova
Thanks! Don't hesitate to write me anyway (kpljaskovova@gmail.com), I'm happy
to chat. It's about building relationships. ;)

------
danhejl
Awesome post!

